# fuzzy white things



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have these tiny white fuzzy dots in one of my tanks. I have no idea what they are. Any ideas?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like slime molds to me...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

does it have like a fiberouse looking texture to it??


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

They look like tiny cotton balls. Not all of them are spreading out like the one in the second picture. They are all over on the walls(single), in the leaf litter(bigger bunches of them), and a few on the plants. I did not know if it was a bug making these or if it was mold. The tank has been set up for a long time. The tank next to it does have a little spider or spider mites making a few webs, bu tthis is different. Just little cotton balls everywhere.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

damn small but almost looks like a spider egg sack , never seen them this small though
craig


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i have that exact stuff in my tank . it covers a kinda large portion of the underside of my ghost wood and moving to the top. ill take some pictures of it when i get home tomorrow. it like a big mass of cottom fiber moving around.. i ts been in there before then went away, now its back... maybe its a mold of some kind?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Hey reggorf,

What is that orchid in the first picture?

You guys should pick up one of those ~$20 mini microscopes from radioshack to check things out a bit closer. That way at least you'll know if it's an insect or a fungi of some sort.

Notice any damage on the plants where you see more of them?


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a group of things that look like that just pop up on some sheet moss. Just like tiny cotton balls. Never seen them before now.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mealy Bugs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree with JP - it really looks like a slime mold. I have this awesome yellow one going crazy in an empty viv atm.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

That little white fuzzy thing hanging from the top of the tank. That is not mold. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm going to say it's most probably mycelium of some sort of fungus. Mycelium is the rooting system of fungi.


----------

